# Lexicon Alex?



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a transparent plate-style reverb to put in front of my amp (or maybe in the loop) 
I'll probably buy a Catalinbread Talisman if I can find one used, but in the meantime I'm looking for something cheap and good (pedal or rack)
Does anybody have any experience with the Alex? For 50$ or so used, it seems like a good deal
If you have other suggestions, it would also be appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

A new or used TC hall of fame or hall of fame mini would be a lot easier to deal with than a rack unit.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I know, but my "pedalboard" right now is a rack drawer, so a rack unit wouldn't be a problem


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

If it's going to be an always on type of thing it looks like it might be cool then and yeah, for $50 it's a good deal I'd agree.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

This is another part of my "Eric Johnson tone hunting" 
He uses a ton of reverb on his Fender Twins (clean tone), but he also uses post-amp reverb on his lead tone 
There's no way for me to use post-amp reverb (unless I'm recording), so it'll have to be in front of the amp
He uses mostly plate reverb and I'm reading it's decent/good on the Alex. I'm also reading it's bad on most pedals 
My boss RV-2 does a pretty good job, but I get some white noise with the BK Butler in front 
First world problems... I know


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Ah yes, the white noise. Lots of pedals have that issue. I remember dealing with that as well. For what it's worth, the TC pedals don't seem to have that problem. I don't know about the noise floor on the Alex.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

From my particular researches I don't think the reverb before any preamp stage is a good idea, it increases the noise and makes the effect hard, if not impossible to control. If your amp has post preamp send/return that's the right place for delays and reverbs. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If the amp is used clean, all overdrive produced from pedals before the amp, and the amp tone controls are simply for getting an optimal clarity, then reverb can be placed in front of the amp input. But if there is any intention to push the amp front end, then Andrei is quite correct; reverb should go in the amp's FX loop, _*after*_ the point where the overdrive is produced.

I have a Lexicon MPX-100 that I picked up for $50 (I've seen other folks kijiji the same unit for a similar price), and it sounds great. Hard to go wrong with Lexicon stuff. It can be remotely switched, and parameters foot-controlled with an expression pedal.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I know all this theory about pedal/effect placement ; )

And yet, during his "best tone years", EJ's lead signal chain was:

Guitar > Wah > Echoplex > BK Butler Tube Driver > Reverb Tank > Cranked Marshall Plexi

Defies all the "signal chain laws", and yet it's considered his best tone and it worked for him 

Heck, I have a Rocktron Xpression somewhere that I've never even plugged in yet, I think I'll give it a try


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Not sure how you are currently powering your reverb pedal but you may want to try an isolated power supply.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Business said:


> I know all this theory about pedal/effect placement ; )
> 
> And yet, during his "best tone years", EJ's lead signal chain was:
> 
> ...


Yes, but keep in mind what's on and off at the same time. I'm well familiar with Johnson's sound and he has a lot of different clean tones with reverb.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Not sure how you are currently powering your reverb pedal but you may want to try an isolated power supply.


Good tip

I use a Pedal Power ISO-5 ; )


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Yes, but keep in mind what's on and off at the same time. I'm well familiar with Johnson's sound and he has a lot of different clean tones with reverb.


He kept all his lead gear (except wah) in a rack next to his amps, so everything is most likely "always on"


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Business said:


> He kept all his lead gear (except wah) in a rack next to his amps, so everything is most likely "always on"


Always on doesn't necessarily mean that it's being part of the chain in every moment, there's probably a true-bypass switching or midi system involved that takes in or out every effect in the desired moment. 

About the reverb, as Mark said: you simply can't go wrong with Lexicon.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

amagras said:


> Always on doesn't necessarily mean that it's being part of the chain in every moment, there's probably a true-bypass switching or midi system involved that takes in or out every effect in the desired moment.


There's no such thing documented. He has used the same signal chain for years with the "always on" scheme, except for the reverb
For his dirty rhythm sounds, he indeed footswitches pedals on and off (fuzz, tubescreamer, flanger) 
For his clean sounds, he switches the Stereo Chorus, Delay and Memory Man (in loop)

You can go through all 10 pages of this thread if you want to ; )
http://www.hugeracksinc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=38125

And there is some more info all over the interwebz. EJ attracts the tone freaks...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Business said:


> There's no such thing documented. He has used the same signal chain for years with the "always on" scheme, except for the reverb
> For his dirty rhythm sounds, he indeed footswitches pedals on and off (fuzz, tubescreamer, flanger)
> For his clean sounds, he switches the Stereo Chorus, Delay and Memory Man (in loop)
> 
> ...


Good luck chasing other people's tone. I'm out.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Good luck chasing other people's tone. I'm out.


Maybe this is part of the reason I'm enjoying playing the acoustic so much recently!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I already had a Plexi and a BK Butler, I thought why not give this tone a try
It's not like I've been spending 2 years of my life (say... 2 weeks max) trying to achieve a tone : P

But anyway, that's besides the point 
He did use reverb in front of a distorted amp for a period, so it is doable with good results

I was just asking if anybody had experience with the Alex or any other really good plate reverb, rack or pedal


----------

